# green!!



## Hardrock (Aug 18, 2009)

A six legged spider! c&c appreciated.


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice catch of a lynx spider - looks like it has been having a little bit of trouble surviving in the "wild"


----------



## Hardrock (Aug 19, 2009)

DigitalScape said:


> Nice catch of a lynx spider - looks like it has been having a little bit of trouble surviving in the "wild"


 
Thanks for letting me know what kind of spider it was. He(or she) caught me of guard walking out of my front door and hanging on one of my shrubs!


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 19, 2009)

Beautiful spider and picture.


Would of probably taken it home if it was me, I just love creepy crawly pets lol.


----------



## Hardrock (Aug 19, 2009)

Eel Noob said:


> Beautiful spider and picture.
> 
> 
> Would of probably taken it home if it was me, I just love creepy crawly pets lol.


 
Thanks!


----------

